# Lathe spindle guide



## Charles scozzari (Mar 29, 2022)

Hi, This is what I use In place of a spindle a spyder. Made these in sizes to fit the work I do because they center the work without the need to tighten and lock the 3 bolts and nuts reducing run out. I hold the guide in place using a hose clamp.  Thanks for looking.               Charlie


----------

